# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Άμμος απο την θάλασσα;;

## michael

παιδια θελω να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο!!!αν παρω πολυ ψηλη αμμο απο την θαλασσα την καθαρισω και βαλω μεσα τριμενο σουπιοκωκαλο κανει για ζεμπρακια???δεν θεωρησα απαραιτητο να ανοιξω νεο θεμα μονο για μια ερωτηση!!! "fullyhappy"

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Και εγώ θα σου δόσω μόνο 1 απάντηση για να μην βγένουμε απο το θέμα . Μπορείς να πάρεις άμμο απο κάποιο Pet πχ , να πάρεις και συσκευασμένο χαλίκι για πουλιά και να τα αναμήξεις μαζί με άμμο απο τη θάλασσα αλλά πολύ καλά καθαρισμένη και κοσκινισμέχη και απο κάποια καθαρή παραλία ενοείτε .
Εγώ πολύ λίγες φορές το κάνω αυτό , έτσι κι αλλιώς 50 λεπτά πέρνω την άμμο   :winky:  .

----------


## michael

ναι το ξερω!!το θεμα δεν ειναι το κοστος απλα στο πετ στη γειτονια μου δεν εχει αμμο!!του εχω πει να φερει αλλα τιποτα!!εχω δει και σε αλλα δυο τρεια πετ και παλι τπτ!!!  :winky:

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Τί ? , δεν έχει άμμο ?!   :eek:  , έχεις pm .

----------


## michael

ναι γιατι???τοσο απαραιτητη ειναι
??

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιής άμμο και όχι εφημερίδα (η άποψη μου) μιας και έχει ασβέστιο , θριματισμένα κοχύλια σε μικρό μέγεθος οπου βοηθάνε στο να χτυπιέται λίγο η τροφή στο στομάχι (τα πουλιά δεν έχουν δόντια) και γενικά κάνει καλό αλλά θέλει άλλαγμα συχνά , όχι μια φορά το μήνα όπως κάνουν κάποιοι   :eek:  (φυσικά αυτά είναι 1-2 άτομα).

----------


## gwt

> παιδια θελω να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο!!!αν παρω πολυ ψηλη αμμο απο την θαλασσα την καθαρισω και βαλω μεσα τριμενο σουπιοκωκαλο κανει για ζεμπρακια???δεν θεωρησα απαραιτητο να ανοιξω νεο θεμα μονο για μια ερωτηση!!! "fullyhappy"


Η άμμος που έχει μαζευτεί από παραλία είναι πολύ επικίνδυνη.  Εκτός από ρυπογόνες ουσίες (πχ. πετρελαϊκά κατάλοιπα) είναι και φορείς ασθενειών που μπορεί να αποβούν μοιραίες για τα ζωντανά (πχ. Ε-coli).  Οι (σοβαροί) ενυδρειάδες αγοράζουν άμμο συσκευασμένη, ή στη χειρότερη περίπτωση χρησιμοποιούν ποταμίσια άμμο, την οποία πρώτα βράζουν.  

Για το σουπιοκόκκαλο και τα ζεμπράκια δεν ξέρω. Προσοχή όμως με την άμμο από την παραλία.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Εγώ λίγες φορές που πήρα , πήρα απο πολύ καθαρή παραλία , την κοσκίνισα , την έβαλα σε καυτό νερό , τη στράγγισα και την άφφισα να στεγνόσει . Λέτε να υπάρχει πρόβλημα έτσι ? Εμένα τα πουλάκια δεν έπαθαν τίποτα πάντως .

----------


## gwt

> Εγώ λίγες φορές που πήρα , πήρα απο πολύ καθαρή παραλία , την κοσκίνισα , την έβαλα σε καυτό νερό , τη στράγγισα και την άφφισα να στεγνόσει . Λέτε να υπάρχει πρόβλημα έτσι ? Εμένα τα πουλάκια δεν έπαθαν τίποτα πάντως .


Αν είναι από κάποια παραλία του Ειρηνικού, ίσως να 'ναι εντάξει.   :winky:    Όποιος θέλει να με χρηματοδοτήσει να πάω στη Χαβάη να μαζέψω άμμο για το κλουβί του, ας μου στείλει ΠΜ. Κατά προτίμηση πριν πιάσουν οι μεγάλες ζέστες.    ::  

Λοιπόν, σοβαρά τώρα, είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο να βρεθεί ασφαλής άμμος από τη φύση.

Πολύ φοβάμαι, Κωνσταντίνε, ότι ειδικά αν μιλάμε για παραλία της Αττικής, δεν είναι καλά τα πράγματα.  Εκτός Αττικής, οπουδήποτε υπάρχει ξενοδοχείο σε απόσταση χιλιομέτρου, τα πράγματα είναι ζόρικα.  Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ζούμε στη Μεσόγειο (με ό,τι συνεπάγεται αυτό).  

Επίσης δυστυχώς το καυτό νερό δεν κάνει τίποτα.  Οι ενυδρειάδες που έχουν πρόσβαση σε ποταμίσια άμμο (από περιοχή μακριά από τον πολιτισμό, όπου το νερό προέρχεται από το χιόνι που λιώνει στα βουνά), τη βράζουν, γιατί ακόμα και να μην υπάρχουν ρύποι, ο βρασμός χρειάζεται για να εξουδετερωθούν οι περισσότεροι μικροοργανισμοί. Άσε που το να μη βλέπεις τους ρύπους, δε σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν. 

Εμείς, εντάξει να πλατσουρίζουμε εκουσίως μέσα στη βρώμα μας και το χημικό κατάλοιπο, αλλά αν φαγωθεί η άμμος...; 

Πραγματικά, είναι αδιανόητο το τι υπάρχει στην άμμο. Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Καλά ευτυχώς που έχω να το κάνω καιρό και απο οτι βλέπω τα πουλάκια είναι μια χαρά .

----------


## gwt

> Καλά ευτυχώς που έχω να το κάνω καιρό και απο οτι βλέπω τα πουλάκια είναι μια χαρά .


Ευτυχώς! Χτύπα ξύλο, που λένε.     :winky:  

Γενική παρατήρηση: το τι E-coli και Σαλμονέλλα κυκλοφορεί δε λέγεται.  Μακριά από μας οι πραγματικά δύσκολες ημέρες (σε σημείο εξαθλίωσης), γιατί με την πρώτη ανοσοανεπάρεκια θα τρέχουμε.

Αυτός ο άμοιρος ο υδροφόρος ορίζοντας τα έχει δει όλα.

----------


## michael

παιδια εγω αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι ζακυνθο!!!την αμμο την πηρα απο μια παραλια που ειναι πολυ καθαρη!!την εχω κλεισμενη σε ενα μπουκαλη με σκοπο να μην υπαρχει αερας και τα μικροβια να πεθανουν!!!επισης οταν παω αθηνα θα την βρασω και τα την αφησω για ωρες στον ηλιο αφου την σουροσω!!και παλι ειναι βρωμικη????

----------


## michael

*μπουκαλι!

----------


## gwt

Προσωπική, τεκμηριωμένη άποψη είναι, με μία λέξη, μην το κάνεις. Δεν αξίζει το ρίσκο, Μιχάλη.

----------


## Antigoni87

> παιδια εγω αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι ζακυνθο!!!την αμμο την πηρα απο μια παραλια που ειναι πολυ καθαρη!!την εχω κλεισμενη σε ενα μπουκαλη με σκοπο να μην υπαρχει αερας και τα μικροβια να πεθανουν!!!επισης οταν παω αθηνα θα την βρασω και τα την αφησω για ωρες στον ηλιο αφου την σουροσω!!και παλι ειναι βρωμικη????


Συμφωνώ ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο, και τα μικρόβια σίγουρα δε θα πεθάνουν αν κλείσεις το μπουκάλι! Είμαι υπέρ των φυσικών κλαδιών, τροφών κτλ για τα πουλιά μας, αλλά στην άμμο επιμένω για συσκευασμένη   :winky:

----------


## michael

ενοειται πως θα σας ακουσω!!αφου λετε πως εινι τοσο επικυνδυνο δεν το κανο!!
 :winky:

----------


## vagelis76

> παιδια εγω αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι ζακυνθο!!!την αμμο την πηρα απο μια παραλια που ειναι πολυ καθαρη!!την εχω κλεισμενη σε ενα μπουκαλη με σκοπο να μην υπαρχει αερας και τα μικροβια να πεθανουν!!!επισης οταν παω αθηνα θα την βρασω και τα την αφησω για ωρες στον ηλιο αφου την σουροσω!!και παλι ειναι βρωμικη????


Καθαρή με το γυμνό δικό σου μάτι,αν κάνεις αναλύσεις στο εργαστήριο θα πάθεις "εγκεφαλικο"...
Επίσης κάποια μικρόβιο-μύκητες που μπορεί να υπάρχουν στο κλειστό μπουκάλι χωρίς αέρα έχουν τη "πονηρή " συμπεριφορά να μετατρέπονται στα λεγόμενα σπορία για να επιβιώσουν και μόλις έρθουν ξανά στις φυσιολογικές συνθήκες για αυτά...αναπτύσσονται κανονικά.
Το να την αφήσεις στον ήλιο είναι ανώφελο αφού και στη παραλία σε ήλιο ήταν εκτεθειμένη,άρα ότι υπάρχει απλά συνεχίζει να υπάρχει..
Κι εγώ θα σου έλεγα ΟΧΙ...

----------

